# Recent milling



## Cousinwill (Dec 31, 2017)

Here are a few pictures of wood I’ve recently cut on my Norwood LM29. Some beautiful walnut and red oak !!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 31, 2017)

That's some gorgeous walnut!!! Nacogdoches isn't that far away....... Tony


----------



## Cousinwill (Dec 31, 2017)

Tony said:


> That's some gorgeous walnut!!! Nacogdoches isn't that far away....... Tony



Thank you Tony and you are right, just a few hours separate us !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow, super nice walnut .
Was wondering how to hold a short log to cut cookies. 
Nice mill, how are you liking it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 31, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cousinwill (Dec 31, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Wow, super nice walnut .
> Was wondering how to hold a short log to cut cookies.
> Nice mill, how are you liking it?


I love the mill and don’t have any complaints, other than I wish it was bigger sometimes. For the price and size I think it’s a good mill. 
On this short log I didn’t have to hold it down. The weight of the log was enough. I’ve done others and have tried several different methods including building a frame around the base of the log to hold it in place. Also I’ve screwed the log down onto a board under the log. The board is attached to the mill with clamps . If the log is fairly square on the bottom the entire process works better !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 31, 2017)

William,
Nice walnut. Just love the smell of fresh cut walnut

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2018)

Great pics, love the smell of walnut too! Nice mill, a couple things I always like about the Norwoods is that they do just bolt together and if a part of the bed should get damaged it is easy to replace. I also like how the saw dust exits on the side opposite of the operator. I like how their mills ship on a pallet and you have to put them all together, the good part about that is you really know your mill after assembling it. And they are upgradeable if you ever want to. They are quite the bargain for the money actually. I do like the EZ Boardwalk 40 as well, another great bargain mill with a big capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 1, 2018)

Most beautiful Walnut! Fantastic way to start the New Year! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice looking Walnut slabs. Should make some interesting projects for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice looking wood. I feel inspired to go fire up my mill.












Just kidding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2018)

Amazing looking wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 1, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> Nice looking wood. I feel inspired to go fire up my mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was cold here !! We are super warm compared to you !! I think if I was you I might have to wait a few days to mill anything !!


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 1, 2018)

Cousinwill said:


> I thought it was cold here !! We are super warm compared to you !! I think if I was you I might have to wait a few days to mill anything !!


And that was almost noon after it warmed up some, we always get some below 0 but it is holding on this year.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 1, 2018)

Cold stint here as well -20 or more before wind chill for the lows and still-10ish for the highs ..3 day in a row hope it ends soon


----------



## Cousinwill (Jan 1, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Cold stint here as well -20 or more before wind chill for the lows and still-10ish for the highs ..3 day in a row hope it ends soon


Dang that’s cold !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

